# مطلوب مساعدة لتطوير رندر لعمارة سكنية بالأسكتشب



## أنا معماري (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مطلوب مساعدة لتطوير رندر لعمارة سكنية بالأسكتشب و حستخدم برنامج v-ray , podium للرندر

الأول أعرض عليكم مناظير الأسكتشب






























أول رندر بال Podium







كيف وضع خلفية للرندر , وأضاءة المنظور ........ اللقطة ليست ليلية


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (10 ديسمبر 2009)

منظور رائع بارك الله فيك
يمكنك القيام بما هو أفضل في الرندره
سأعود غدا الجمعة إن شاء الله لشرح طريقة سهله جدا لتحسين مستوى الرندره أما اليوم فلدي مشغوليات كثيرا فسامحوني 

بارك الله فيك و للأمام دائما


----------



## أنا معماري (11 ديسمبر 2009)

أسيرة الصفحات

جزاكي الله خير وفي أنتظار الرد و الأضاءة

تحياتي


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عذرا على التأخر في الرد , الوقت صار صعبا جدا , دائما المهندسون أوقاتهم صعبه 
بالنسبه للبوديوم 
همنظورك رائع جدا و لكن بلمسات بسيطة ان شاء الله يكون أفضل
أولا : قبل أن نتكلم عن موضوع الإضاءه
الخامات التي استخدمتها ربما تكون استخدمتها من السكتش اب على ما يبدو
نصيحة
حاول الا تستخدم كثيرا من المواد من السكتش اب
ذلك لانها لا تضاهي الحقيقة بشكل كبير
و النتيجه ان تخرج الصورة النهائيه شبه كرتونيه
حاول ان تجد صور تحاكي الواقع 
و سوف ارسل الان مكتبتي الخاصة من الصور 
جي بي جي
و التي استخدمها في الرندره
يمكنك كذلك باستخدام الفوتوشوب ان تقص مواد من بعض صور المباني الحقيقيه لكي يخرج مبناك محاكيا للواقع 
بالنسبه لطريقة ادخال ماتيريال على السكتش اب نقوم بالتالي

FILE - IMPORT - 
اختر من القائمه تحت
jpeg
و قم بعمل 
USE AS TEXTURE 
و ليس 
USE AS IMAGE 
:63:
و اضف الصورة على اي سطع لديك 
يمكنك أن تمص بالمصاصه الموجوده في بالته الالوان اي لون او اي نسيج لكي تلون به اي سطح آخر
سوف اقوم برفع الماتيريالس التي لدي الآن حتى يستفيد الجميع منها ان شاء الله


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ثانيا : و قبل أن نتحدث عن الإضاءة أيضا 
ال models 
التي استخدمتها ليست عالية الجوده و التفاصيل
ذلك لانها من برنامج السكتش أب نفسه
الإظهار المعماري يجب أن يتسم بالواقعيه 
و لكي تفعل هذا هناك لمسات خفيفة من السيارات أو الأشجار سواء كانت 
ثنائية أو ثلاثية الابعاج يمكن ان تساعدك
في الغالب الشجر ثلاثي الابعاد يكون ثقييييييييييييل جدا بسبب ورق الشجر
لذلك بامكانك استخدام شجر من أي صورة
و الطريقة سهله جدا جدا
قص شجره بالفوتوشوب 
ثم ادخلها على السكتس اب كصورة 
ثم فجرها ب explode 
و قم بالتعمامل معها كأي سطح في السكتش اب , أي كأي مربع لانها ستكون مربعه و كأنها مرسومه على لوحه
و قم بقصها في السكتش اب باستخدام امر line 

ثم قم بمل 
make component 
لهذه الشجره
ستجد اثناء عمل component 
جمله 
always face camera
اشر عليها تواجه الشجره كاميراتك دوما 

اذا لك تحب ان تصنع الشجر او السيارات او الموديلز بنفسك
تستطيع الدخول الى مكتبه السكتب اب الرائعه على النت 
و الموجود فيها اشياء من الإبرة للصاروخ
هذا هو العنوان 
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/
تستطيع ان تكتب في خانه البحث 
car
او 
light
او 
street
أو 
people
او اي شيئ
و تعمل 
download
و سوف تجدا من تتعلم منها ايضا و من موديلاتهم الكثيره و تاخذ مواد و تفهم كيف تقوم بعمل ماتيريالز 
عن نفسي تعلمت كثيرا من الامور من هذا الموقع فحسب

بالنسبة للمواد لازلت أرفعها ثواني


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (12 ديسمبر 2009)

نأتي لمشكلة الإضاءة لديك ... تليها إن شاء الله مشكلة الخلفية ... ثم ال quality 
أولا اقرأ هذا الرابط
http://www.suplugins.com/index.php?p=page&page_id=Detail
http://forums.sketchucation.com/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=183
في هنا مكتبه اضواء للامانه مجربتهاش انا عندي مكتبتي هارفعهالك ايضا 
http://www.su-podium.com/landp.php

و في هنا توتوريالز روعه عن البوديام عامه ... فيديو 
http://www.suplugins.com/index.php?p=page&page_id=video

و في كمان فيديوهات علايوتيوب بتوضح الموضوع 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peQOECSLHYo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uhGcefuNeQ&feature=related

لكن على اي حال هاشرحلك وجهة نظري 
مشكلة الإضاءة أنك ببساطه منورتش النور
هناك في البوديوم 3 أنواع من الإضاءة 

1- omnia light 
2- spot light 
3- sun light 

النوع الثاني أسهلهم و هو ال 
 spot ligh 
و هو اننا نعمل كشاف
ازاي 
؟
هو أولا مش بينور اوي النوع ده - ثانيا بيستخدم اكتر ف يالانتيريور او في اللقطات الخارجيه بالليل 
في اعمدة الاناره
نصيحه اخويه ... متكترش منه عشان الجهاز ميهنجش
كل اما تنور الاضاءه كل اما كانت الرندره تاخد وقت 
كمان في حاجه ... لما ترندر موديل عندك في مليون كرسي و انت في اللقطة مثلا مش هتبين الا كرسيي واحد
ياريت اثناء الرندره تعمل هايد للكراسي اللي مش هتبينها لان البويوم بيرندر كله كله 
يعني مثلا في الصورة اللي انت حاطتها هتلاقيك مش محتاج ترندر غير وجهتين
فياريت الوجهتين اللي ورا تمسحهم او تخبيهم على بال ما السكتش اب يرندر 
عشان السرعه 

طريقة عمل السبوت لايت
سهله اوي
تختار السطع , مربع او دائره
و بعدين من هانه البوديوم
دي 




تعلي النور او متعليهوش 
ممكن تغير لون السطح اللي اخترته الى 
احمر
او اصفر
او ابيض
الاحلى هو الابيض
بيكون اوضح
و تجرب 
و ان شاء الله خير

لكن لقطتك مش محتاجه اوي السبوت لايت 
محتاجه حاجه تانيه
هي ...
التالي ..


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (12 ديسمبر 2009)

نور الشمس 

ازاي اعمل نور شبه نور الشمس

أولا على أي الاحوال في اي لقطة خارجيه اذا حبيت تعمل رندره لازم و حتما و لا بد ان تكون الخلفيه بيضااااااااااااااااء
بلاش خلفيه السما و الارض
نغير الخلفيه من 
windows
styles 
و نخليها بيضاء 
لان اللون بيفرق جدا في الاضاءه 
تاني حاجه
لازم اوضح ان نور الشمس موجود
و ذلك ب التالي : 
windows
shadows
و احد حلامة صح على 
use sun for shading و حاول تعلي نور الشمس 

أنا ضخصيا باقف عند النقطه دي
و بانصحك تقف عندها
كده هتظهر الصوره منوره شويه و حط خط تحت شويه 
في ناس بتحب تنور اكتر بانها تظهر الظلال
بيعملو
view
shadows
و لكن النتيجه بتبقى مآساويه
لان الظل في البوديام بيظهر اسود غامق انا شخصيا مش باحبه ... يعني انا باعمل
use sun for shding
من غير
view shadoows

و ده بيخلي الصورة منوره شويه 
لكن عشان اعلي الاضاءة اكتر لازم اضيف حاجه اسمها 

omnia light 

ازاي ؟؟؟
ثواني


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (12 ديسمبر 2009)

خذ مكتبه الماتيريالز على بال ما ارتاح
http://www.4shared.com/file/171140566/e80203c3/my_materials.html


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (12 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب ... ال omnia lihgt 

دي سهله خالص

ازاي اعمل نور مشعععععععععععععع
بينور بجدا ؟
هو مش منور زي نور الشمس 
و لا مضلم زي السبوت لايت ؟؟؟

الطريقة سهله و عجيبه اوي
و دي اكتر حاه باحبها في البوديام

بص افتح ملف سكتش اب جديد
و اعمل اللي هاقولك عليه 

1- ارسم مكعب
لونه ابض
رسمته؟
2- اعمله 
group
3- اختاره و هو جروب ... يعني متفجرهوش و لا تعمل دابل كليك عليه 

4- و انت مختاره روح للبوديوم و علي النوووور

عليه مش اوي 
خليه خمسين في الميه 
تمام؟

5- رندر صوره صغيره 

:31:
هتلاقي المكعب اختفا 
و حصل انه بقا نووووووووووووور 

و هو ده اللي باعمل في اضاءة المناظير الداخليه

اللعبه بقا في طريقة توزيع الاضاءة دي عندك

فعشان تنور لقطتك دي لازم تعمل التالي

اولا : نور نور الشمس
2- تأكد ان مفيش ظلال
3- اعمل مكعب
و نوره بالطريقه اللي قلتلك عليها
خليه مكعب وسط أد الشباك مثلا
حطه أمام المدخل مثلا
و حد كوبي من واحد تاني أمام شباك
وزع اضاءتك
خلي عندك تلات اربع مكعبات منوره بالكتير
خلي اضاءتهم خمسين في الميه فاقص
جرب ترندر صورة شغيره
لو لقيتها منوره اوييييييييييييييييي
ارجع و خفف الاضاءه 

جرب و قولي 

يا رب تكون المعلومات مفيده

و هارفع بعد شويه ان شاء الله مكتبه الاضاءه


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ازاي اعمل خلفية ؟
للاسف 
مينفعش تعمل خلفيه في البوديوم مباشره
يعني عندك حلين
اول حل 
تعمل صورة منغير خلفيه 
و تفتح الفوتوشوب
و تلزق خلفيه

تاني حل
في السكتش اب 
تعمل خلفيه أونطه
يعني تحط وراء اللقطه اللي هترندرها مثلا صورة 
تدخل صورة من الطبيعه على السكتش اب ب 
import - pic
و لازم تفجرها عشان تظهر في الرندره
احيايا البوديوم بيرفض اظهار الماتيريالز لما تكون بلوك
او جروب


----------



## أنا معماري (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .....ربنا يكثر من أمثالك......فعلا الموقع محتاج أننا نعطي من خبراتنا.......حتي أنشاء الله المهندس العربي يصل ويبقي بالقمة....... 

ححاول مع هذة المعلومات القيمة 

....ياريت ترفعي مكتبة الأضاءة ....

وحأرجع أنشاء الله مع رندر مع محاولات جديدة


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

لا شكر على واجب
تسرني المساعدة لمن يريد أن يتعلم و أتمنى أن يكون لدينا مهندسين و مهندسات مبدعين إن شاء الله و ربنا يكتر من أمثال كل محب للتعلم 
و هذه مكتبه الإضاءة 
هي مش مكتبه أوي لكن ستجد بعضها مضيئ وحده 
أمثال الموديل باسم
helen
و بعضها يحتاج لاضاءه 
helen
هي مصممه على موقع ال
3d ware house
و هي مشهورة باضاءتها المتميزه لل models
http://www.4shared.com/file/171693853/4cbd6c3b/LIGHTING.html
و بالتوفيبق ان شاء الله
و في انتظار التصميم القادم منك و من الآخرين إن شاء الله
و اذا احتجتم اي شيئ اسالوا بلا تردد


----------



## arch.twins (28 مارس 2010)

أشكركم إخوتي الكرام على هدا الموضوع الشيق وبارك الله فيك أختي أسيرة الصفحات على كل ما تفضلت بشرحه وزادك الله علما


----------



## خالد صلاح (29 مارس 2010)

معلومات رائعه اختنا العزيزة .. احيي فيك نخوتك في مساعده اخوانك والشرح والاسهاب الممتاز والذي يدل علي تمكنك من البرنامج وادواته .. شكر لك مرة اخري


----------



## معماري لاحقا (29 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## designer1111 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

انا حملت البرنامج بس مش راضي يطلع في سكتش اب::s:s:s:s


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## seif_aldeen7777 (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
للاسف الرابط للماتيريال غير شغال


----------



## arch.twins (16 مارس 2011)

أختي أسيرة الصفحات 
الروابط لا تعمل هل يمكن إعادة رفعها
ودمت


----------



## memooo38 (31 مارس 2011)

اول مرة اضيف رد لحد


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أبريل 2011)

memooo38 قال:


> اول مرة اضيف رد لحد


 
عارف الشعور ده ...شعور لطيف بالمشاركة الاولي


----------



## boba m (27 يناير 2012)

ya gam3aa ana 3yza vedios t3lem sketsh up pz


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2012)

arch.twins قال:


> أشكركم إخوتي الكرام على هدا الموضوع الشيق وبارك الله فيك أختي أسيرة الصفحات على كل ما تفضلت بشرحه وزادك الله علما





معماري لاحقا قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير*





مشكورين علي ردودكم الطيبة


----------

